# Lemon cucumbers



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't know about this type of cucumber until about two months ago. I was given a few
while visiting a friends garden. They are nice in shape and I peeled them with a potato peeler.
They were very good and the next time I grow cucumbers I will probably grow some. I read on
the internet that they are sweeter than regular cukes so maybe their pollen is sweeter too. 
Only the bees know.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I planted some years ago. The next year there were some that came up from seeds left in the garden and I let them grow....yelp, crossed with something that had a hard shell (might've been the year I planted gourds), made for some very interesting miniture gourds...but the shell was still too thin and didn't hold up. I would say that they are open pollinated.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------

